# USB hard disk reporting wrong size/space taken



## atomicplayboy (May 22, 2010)

I just got a new 1 TB external USB hard drive and am trying to set it up with UFS, though `# df -h` is reporting the size as 902G along with 830G available. There's nothing on the disk, as far as I can tell. I used newfs with no options, and I'm wondering if there's something I need to change with larger disks. After trying a newfs_msdosfs without options, it reports both 931G size and 931G available, but I'd have to mount that using the "-o large" option. I'll strictly be using this disk in FreeBSD, so I'd much rather use UFS. Any clue as to what's happening? This is on 8-STABLE, if it matters.


----------



## Beastie (May 22, 2010)

Maybe it has something to do with this.

902 - 8% = 902 - 72.16 = ~830


----------



## atomicplayboy (May 22, 2010)

That still wouldn't explain the 30G discrepancy between UFS and fat32.


----------



## Beastie (May 22, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I'd say it's metadata. FAT and UFS are fundamentally different. Right from the start, UFS reserves a lot of space for the inode hierarchy and free/used blocks bitmaps, even if the disk contains no data.


----------



## atomicplayboy (May 22, 2010)

That seems like a lot of overhead to me, but I guess it's possible. I set it up as a single disk ZFS "pool" and it seems to be chugging along just fine with a size of 913G, all available, which seems a much more reasonable compromise than the UFS setup. I'm going to mark this as solved.


----------

